# 9g fluval, 46g bow front, 75g



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, Ryan hear. 
Right now I have 3 tanks in the house with water. 75g, 46 bow front and. 9g fluval. The 46 was my original centre piece tank, but gas now taken a back seat and is used to grow out plants and fish. It's a low maintenance tank 
-fluval 4 hob
-fluval stock heater 
-glo t5 2x6500k lights









The fluval 9g was a replacement for a similar me 5g I had. But seeing as it was not n the living room it needed to look nicer. It's used to house shrimp. There's blue dreams, prl crs, tangerine tigers, blue bolts and a few I can't Remember right now.









And lastly my 75g. It's taken sometime to be happy with how this looks on the inside. It's an up-grade from a 65g tall I used to have. It's sitting my on a home made cabinet meeting hats modelled of a ada stand. It's a full planted tank just st like the he other 2, but this one has Co2. There's 6 discus, 20 black tetras, 3 albino Plecos, 2 sae's, 2female fighting fish and about 9 Amano shrimp
-Rena 3 filter
-ehim 200w heater
-3x hydra 26 lights
-10lbs Co2, reg?
-digital aquatics controller

I'm happy with how The tank is growing now, with about 20 different types of plants with no real algue growing.

65-76








How it looks now.


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beauty! The aquascapes look awesome, and those discus are amazing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the size and colour of your discus.

Good job.

Anthony


----------

